# connecter 2 apple tv



## ickyknox (24 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour 

j'ai une apple tv connectée à ma tv  et qui lie itunes de mon mac.

Est t il possible de brancher une deuxieme apple tv à une autre télé et reliée elle aussi à mon mac ?

merci


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Novembre 2011)

Je suppose que oui étant donné que ton AppleTV vient se synchroniser à l'iTunes de ton Mac par wifi.

Il devrait suffire de les associer correctement avec tes identifiants.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Novembre 2011)

Sans problème. En paramétrant ta seconde AppleTV pour qu'elle intègre ton réseau WIFI, ainsi que le partage à domicile.


----------

